# Meet my boys



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

This is my favorite picture of Hemingway. It reminds me of "The Dog" collection since his nose seems to be soo big in the pic.











This is Shakespeare having a serious moment.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You can make the picture bigger by adding med instead of thumb like this :wink: :








They are both lovely!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow! What beautiful boys you have there. Are they littermates?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are so cute! One is shorthaired and the other longer haired


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I :heart Shakespeare! His whiskers are awesome!


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

My boys came from North Shore Animal League in Long Island NY. The workers at the place told me they were littermates (they said there was 5 of them in total). I fell in love with them instantly. Plus they have extra toes on all their paws - a bonus for me!  In fact Hemi has 7 toes on one of his back paws.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwww sooooooooooooo cuye love close up pics


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are darling! Such sweet little faces.


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Gosh, they are absolutely beautiful!! :wink


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

HemiShakes said:


> My boys came from North Shore Animal League in Long Island NY. The workers at the place told me they were littermates (they said there was 5 of them in total). I fell in love with them instantly. Plus they have extra toes on all their paws - a bonus for me!  In fact Hemi has 7 toes on one of his back paws.


The reason I ask is because my babies, Star and Lucky, have the same type of fur that your boys do. Star and Lucky are both gray and white, but Star's fur is like Hemingway's fur and Lucky's fur is just like Shakespeare's fur. And they too, are littermates. Here's a picture of my babies.










Star is on the left and Lucky is on the right.


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Renee your girls are adorable!!! LOL, if we could only have kitty play dates.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

HemiShakes said:


> Renee your girls are adorable!!! LOL, if we could only have kitty play dates.


Thank you! But my babies are boys. :wink:


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Shakespeare is Stunning


----------

